# magnetism



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I just noticed that some of my carving tools are developing magnetic point, can I do anything to eliminate that thanks


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

there is a tool called a demagnetizer. Check around with a business that might have one and it takes just a short pass over the tool to demagnetize it...or you can buy a demagnetizer. Here is a cheap one on E bay:Watch Repair Screwdriver Tweezers Electrical Demagnetise Demagnetizer Tools US | eBay, Jim


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

ok thanks


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I will bet you have a magnetic holder for your carving tools. I used to make my screwdrivers magnetic by dragging them over a strong magnet. You may want to Google how to make a demagnetizer.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

A trick that I have used to intentionally magnetize a screwdriver is to rub it from north to south several times. To demagnetize it, rubbing it the opposite direction usually demagnetized it. You may have to experiment with the direction you stroke the magnet. -- Worth a try. 

I have also heard that you can tap it with a hammer to demagnetize something. It may help to warm it a little.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

no magnetic tool strip. I'll try stroking them with a magnet thanks


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

The de-gousser ( correct name) works far better. AC field. Might check e-bay for an old one. Back in the days of mag tape, we all had them.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

ok thanks


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I see demagnetizers at farm an fleet and Menards. Magnetize on one side, de mag on the other. Not expensive.


----------

